
Extreme mortality of common murres resulting from Pacific marine heatwave - DyslexicAtheist
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0226087
======
DyslexicAtheist
as is recently covered by MSM, e.g.: _" Warm Water Patch Called ‘The Blob’
Fueled Biggest Known Seabird Die-Off In History"_
[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/blob-heat-wave-bird-
deaths_n_...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/blob-heat-wave-bird-
deaths_n_5e234550c5b673621f76eec1)

